# Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bulova oceanographer Snorkel 666 Feet from 1969.

I have had this watch for over six years and it has been stuck in a box with lots of other Bulova watches waiting for repair. I came across it again last night and thought I would finally do something with it. The movement was totaly rusted up, but I managed to salvage the Red calendar wheel which I am pleased about.









I found two other Bulova movements that I cobbled














together to make a good one. Fitted a new period divers crystal and even though the dial is aged I think it looks very nice







,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting and different looking watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool.....I like it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a cool looking watch Roy congrats on finally getting it running again







. Having just sold my Accutron Snorkel (bloody kit car







) I have to ask ............ will that be on the next update







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It could be Paul, not quite decided yet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely! sweet watch Roy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I have to ask ............ will that be on the next update
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roy said:


> It could be Paul, not quite decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is it won`t be there long
















Cool watch BTW, well done Roy


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Nice diver, it is a shame about the dial though.


----------

